# هل توجد مخلوقات وحياة على كواكب أخرى ...



## ابن سينا (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسألة وجود حياة وكائنات حية في غير كوكبنا هذا قديمة قدم البشرية,ومن الذين قالوا في إثبات وجود حياة في الفضاء الفيلسوف اليوناني أبيقور في عام 300 قبل الميلاد في كتابه " رسالة الى هيرودوتس " قال أن هناك عدداً لا نهائياً من العوالم بعضها مشابه لعالمنا والبعض مغاير , وفي جميع هذه العوالم توجد مخلوقات ونباتات ".
إثبات وجود الحياة والكائنات الحية في أي عالم يحصل بالمشاهدة أو بالخبر القطعي,فنحن كبشر على سطح الكرة الأرضية وجودنا مشاهد ومحسوس,وأما وجود مخلوقات آخرى غير مشاهدة تستلزم الخبر القطعي في وجودها , ونحن كمسلمين نؤمن بوجود مخلوقات غير الإنسان مثل الملائكة والجن وهذا الوجود أصله الخبر القطعي في القرآن...
يقول الله تعالى :"وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ",ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:"وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ"...فهذا يدل على وجود مخلوقات غير الإنسان وهم الملائكة والجن...
الإنسان يعيش على الأرض بخواص وقوانين معينة وضعها الله ويسيرعليها عالمنا,ولا يحيد عنها قيد إنملة..وفي حالة تغيرها أو تبدلها تختفي الحياة عن الأرض.
ونحن خلقنا الله من آدم من مادة غير مادة الملائكة والجن, ويقول الله تعالى:"إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ ", ويقول الله تعالى:"َلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ ",هنا أخبرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه خلقنا ...إذن نحن موجودون...,والله سبحانه وتعالى هو الخالق البارئ...
وهذه قطعية الثبوت والدلالة ولا يشوبها شك ولا يجلجلها ريب.
الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يخبرنا قطعًا بوجود مخلوقات غيرنا والملائكة والجن,والبحث فيها من غير دليل قطعي يعتبر ضرب من ضروب الخيال وعبث لا طائل منه,ويعتمد على فرضيات لا أسس لها ولا بنيان متين,وذلك لأن وجود مثل هذه المخلوقات للخالق وهو الله عز وجل_لأنه لا خالق سواه_يكون لهدف معين مثل العبادة,وذلك أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان والجن للعبادة,يقول الله تعالى:"وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ",والخلق لغير هدف يكون عبثًا وهو على الله محال,ولو كان هناك خلقٌ اخر لذكره الله لنا للعبرة والموعظة, كما ذكر لنا أحوال الأمم السابقة وقصة إغواء الشيطان وخلقه.
وأما من يقول بوجود مخلوقات اخرى على الكواكب الآخرى مستدلًا بآية" اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً "...ويفسرون قوله تعالى:"مِثْلَهُنَّ" أي مثل الارض,فهو تعسف ولّي أعناق الآيات لتوافق سربهم...وحتى لو كان المقصود أرض غير أرضنا,فهذا لا يدل على وجود حياة ولاعلى وجود أرض غير أرضنا هذه.
ومع هذا فالآية فسرها المفسر العلامة إبن عاشور:"ومماثلة الأرض للسماوات في دلالة خلقها على عظيم قدرة الله تعالى، أي أن خلْق الأرض ليس أضعف دلالة على القدرة من خلق السماوات لأن لكل منهما خصائص دالة على عظيم القدرة.
وهذا أظهر ما تُؤَوَّلُ به الآية."اهـ
أي أن قوله تعالى: مِثْلَهُنَّ" يدل على المطابقة في العدد.
ومن غريب ما قرأت في إثبات وجود حياة على كواكب آخرى قول الدكتور عبد الدائم الكحيل,حيث قال:"إن القرآن العظيم يؤكد وجود هذه الحياة على كواكب أخرى في السماء، يقول عز وجل: "وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا مِن دَابَّةٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَاءُ قَدِيرٌ" [الشورى: 29]."اهـ
فالآية في واد وتفسيره وربطه إياها بوجود حياة على كواكب آخرى في وادٍ أخر,قال إبن عطية في تفسيرها:"وقوله تعالى: { وما بث فيهما } يتخرج على وجوه، منها أن يريد إحداهما فيذكر الاثنين كما قال:
{ يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان }
[الرحمن: 22] وذلك إنما يخرج من الملح وحده، ومنها أن يكون تعالى قد خلق السماوات وبث دواب لا نعلمها نحن، ومنها أن يريد الحيوانات التي توجد في السحاب، وقد يقع أحياناً كالضفادع ونحوها، فإن السحاب داخل في اسم السماء. وحكى الطبري عن مجاهد أنه قال في تفسير: { وما بث فيهما من دابة } هم الناس والملائكة، وبعيد غير جار على عرف اللغة أن تقع الدابة على الملائكة.
وقوله تعالى: { وهو على جمعهم } يريد القيامة عند الحشر من القبور ."اهـ


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وزادك من فضله


----------



## مروة 1022 (20 مارس 2009)

والله الموضوع ده اثر اهتمامى جامد
ومع احترام الجميع 
انا بعتقد ان فيه فعلا مخلوقات على كواكب اخرى بس مش عاقله اقصد ممكن تكون بكتيريا مثلا او فطريات 
يعنى لا تمتلك القدرة على التفكير والابداع والتطوير زينا 
ودا مجرد راى ( يحتمل الخطا او الصح ) 
والله اعلى واعلم 
وجزاكم الله على طرح الموضوع المثير


----------



## athersaeed1970 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرا على تلك المعلومات القيمه


----------



## eng_sparoo (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل و شيق و مثير للخيال الى أقصى حد
أخي الحبيب توجد في أرضنا و في تاريخنا الكثير و الكثير من الشواهد الدالة اما على حضارات سابقة لا نعلمها أو حيوات أخرى (جمع حياة) خارج نطاق الكرة الأرضية لا سبيل لذكرها الآن .
و لكننا نؤمن بقدرة الخالق عز و جل أنه قادر على خلق أشكال من الحياة تناسب الأجواء المحيطة بها أو المناخ الذي تعيش فيه فلا نستبعد وجود حياة على المريخ أو حتى عطارد أو في مجرة أخرى و ليس المجموعة الشمسية التي نعيش فيها فقط . فالله تعالى قادر على كل شئ .
هذا رأي شخصي 
واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية .


----------



## مهندس الاتحاد (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك
الله
خــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## المهندس_2005 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك
الله
خــــــــــــــــــير*
على 
هذا 
الموضوع الشيق والجميل​


----------



## ماشي علي الدرب (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

موضوع جميل

ورد في غاية الاقناع


تحيااااااااتي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

********* العلم لله ما ندري************


----------

